# Huge Car Audio Show Jacksonville, FL Aug 22-23



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

*Pinnacle Electronics
13611 Normandy Boulevard
Jacksonville, FL 32221*
Tel: 904-491-0153

Pinnacle Electronics presents Southern Nationals @ the Jacksonville Equestrian Center.

*Event details:*
dB drag 3X
USACi 3X
NSPL 3X
MECA SPL/SQ 2X
IASCA SPL/SQ/Tuner Jam car show 1X


*Entry Fees:* $50 for the first 3X event and $25 or each additional event the day of the show.

Please contact Mike @ Pinnacle Electronics for pre-registration discounts and free power for pre-registration.

Pinnacle Electronics (904) 491-0153


----------

